# Nuther Burger Night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did burgers on the Akorn again. Man!!!!! Twas good!!!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

That looks tasty , hope your Cardiologist blessed it , mine has fits over how I eat .


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks awesome! If you like eggs on your burgers and sandwiches be sure to check out Primanti Brothers if you ever find yourself in the Pittsburgh area. They put eggs, french fries, and fresh coleslaw on their sandwiches. Sounds crazy but best sandwiches I've ever had.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That's a mighty fine looking meal.


----------

